# Houston, We have a problem..........



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up for poor Nick. Hoping there is someone who can help him with his issues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

He is a beauty!! Did you contact all of the Golden Ret. Rescues about him?
Doesn't sound like he has much time left!!

When I adopted my Smooch might have been labeled food aggressive-she was a stray and probably had to fight to stay alive. I've never had a problem with my two eating together.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous....hopefully somebody will come forth and rescue him. Poor boy.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Food aggression in my opinion is not something a dog should be PTS for. I hope something can be done for this boy.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Is there someone there that can work on it with him?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Nick is gone.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry. How tragic! I wished we could have helped this poor boy.

RIP Nick


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Yeah, me too. 
We had a great walk together early last week and you never would have known.....even took a couple cookies with out any issues.
But the professional evaluator discovered he had SEVERE food aggression.
BCAS made the attempt to get him pulled, but most rescues do not want, nor can they deal with this kind of issue and BCAS doesnt take putting an animal down lightly. 
I stopped in to check on him Sunday but was told he was no longer "available". 
I feel he was already gone as driving home I saw one of those sun dogs high in the cirrus clouds....just like when Max had to be put down at Wayne Animal Shelter.
Rest in peace Nick. 
It was your "owner" who screwed up. It wasn't your fault.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Run free at the Bridge Nick. Eat all the cookies you want.  So sorry your humans failed you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill

Bless you for trying to help Nick.
Rest in peace, Sweet Nick. Eat everything you want at the Rainbow Bridge and please become pals with my Snobear!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Heartbreaking. Such a beautiful young dog. RIP handsome boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor baby. I am simply stunned that a shelter would end a life while people are still trying to help, especially when the issue is food aggression. If we did this with people, it would be considered inhumane.

Lucy


----------

